# My beloved horses ))



## Vessnuwka (Oct 3, 2012)

Great hello to you all from Russia )) I think what my English is not very good, but I will try 
My beloved horses )) Vania (trakehner stallion 8 years old)










His wife Lada










He and his son Lavr










Lavr and I:










Lavr nowdays (1 year 8 months old)










Vania's yongest son Volk (8 months old)




























Family:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

They're all gorgeous!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh my, they're stunning! And welcome! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vessnuwka (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm very glad to hear your greetings )) Also I was created journal in Members Journals forum and there is little more photos )) (because I don't know where is the best suitable place for it, started two topics - journal and this one for photos also ))


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I love your photos!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome! Beautiful horses. Lada is just a doll in the snow pictures


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Your horses are beautiful.


----------



## Vessnuwka (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks to you all ))
Yes, Lada is pretty mare )) on this snow photos she on 10 month of pregnancy with Volk inside )) She was really spherical horse )).
Lada's breed is Tersk. Tersk breed was estabilished as breed at 1949, but it's roots going into 19 century and earily. Until revolution and civil war in 1917 it was Streleckaia (or Streleck) breed, and after civil war only few horses of this breed remained. They was founded and bred with Arab and Shagiya and other looking-like horses to keep and revive Streleck breed. This work was going on the Tersk stud farm and then on Stavropolsk stud farm. Also, goal was to create (and revive) breed with very good strong health, nice temperament, excellent abilities to training. This was last breed in our country bred for the cavalry)) And then work was complete and bred was registred, in the same years cavalry was disbanded )) . Tersk horse have great use in circus because their great ability to learn, obey and interact. But now this breed bred only at one stud farm and few little farm and it's stoodbook open for a not typical for Tersk kind of Arab (actually, for any Arab) and for some Warmblood. Modern Tersk is smaller than it was early and have different, often not typical conformation. Lada was born in a small farm in about 250 km from Moscow. Recent owner lost her papers (( I saw them, but cannot remember now her mother and father names. But they can be restored in VNIIK (institute of studbooks and other documentation), but I while am lazy to make it. So typical Tersk mare (Cilma, borm in a 1935) painted in a book about breeds:










And this is Lada ))


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful horses and stunning photos!


----------



## FaithCat (Aug 13, 2012)

Beautiful horses and adorable foals!


----------



## Vessnuwka (Oct 3, 2012)

Some time past and young colts are growning up. Here is some new foto of my horse family


----------



## Vessnuwka (Oct 3, 2012)

And few more foto


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful horses!  lovely
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vessnuwka (Oct 3, 2012)

*new photo*

Time passed, children grow up )) 
And new one colt born 22/05/2013.

Vania and I at autumn 2013



















summer 2013


----------



## Vessnuwka (Oct 3, 2012)

*photos*

and this winter


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Your horses are beautiful and are such characters! Fun to see, thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vessnuwka (Oct 3, 2012)

*photos*

And few more


----------



## TruckingCowgirl (Nov 17, 2013)

Wow such nice looking horses!


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

How many are there total?

Are they all offspring of your stud and mare?


----------



## Tigerlily4 (Feb 1, 2014)

nice photos!!!!


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Loved looking at these photos! Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

very pretty horses. welcome to the forum.


----------



## tman33 (Jul 4, 2011)

very nice


----------

